# Assmat qui divorce



## jacola (14 Octobre 2022)

_Bonjour, je compte me séparer de mon mari. Je suis assistante maternelle depuis 2005 à la campagne en pavillon. Ce qui me décide à "sauter le pas" c'est mon fils unique qui va aller à l'université l'année prochaine au Havre, Rouen ou à Caen. Je prendrais un logement "social" dans la même ville cela fera des économies puisque de toute façon si j'étais restée dans ma maison il n'aurait pas pû rentrer la semaine. Je voudrais savoir comment cela se passe car je suis complètement perdue. Quand je ferai une demande de logement, je n'aurai plus de travail car j'aurai prévenu mes employeurs actuels de ma situation. Va t'on m'attribuer un logement sachant que je n'ai aucun revenu? Ensuite j'imagine que la pmi vient valider mon  logement et là seulement il faudra que je trouve de nouveaux contrats. Oui mais en attendant comment vivre (financièrement). Et si je ne trouve pas de nouveaux petits à accueillir. Il me faudrait 3 chambres (une pour mon fils et 2 chambres pour les 4 enfants, moi je dormirais sur le canapé). Et puis je me dit aussi que j'ai souvent entendu les parents dire qu'ils voulaient une ass mat qui soit en maison avec jardin donc j'ai peur que dans mon hlm je ne trouve pas. Je culpabilise beaucoup car j'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir assumer les études de mon fils qui a toujours bien travailler. Mais il faut que je parte, mon mari a toujours été "ingérable" dans le foyer et là ça va crescendo aux niveaux de ses "crises". Comptant sur vos conseils. Merci infiniment.
_


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Alors là c'est scabreux votre affaire.
Je ne sais pas comment ça se passe dans les villes que vous mentionnez, mais dans ma région pour avoir un logement social, il faut minimum 2 ans. Certains ont un peu de chance et n'attendent qu'un an. Mais j'ai vu le cas d'une maman solo, avec 2 enfants dont un en fauteuil roulant, sans logement après la séparation. Elle a attendu 2 ans.... A du être hébergée à droite à gauche chez famille, amis....
Quand comptez vous savoir et demander un logement ? Attendre la réponse de Parcours Sup ? ?  en Juillet 2023 ?
Ensuite, vous envisagez d'habiter avec votre fils. Croyez-vous que pour 2 personnes on vous attribuera un T4 qu'on réserve aux familles plus nombreuses..
Pour avoir une garantie de revenus minimum, il faudrait que tous vos employeurs actuels acceptent de vous licencier en août 2023 pour pouvoir ensuite vous inscrire à POLE EMPLOI.


----------



## Nany88 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bnjr et désoler pour vous. 
Pour un logement social il prenne en compte les personne qui vive sous votre toit et pas par rapport à votre travaille, si vous a ez besoin de 3 chambre pour votre boulot non sa ne fonction pas, ils vous donneront un f3 =2chambre. 
Rapprochez vous peut etre d'une Assistante sociale pour vous donner les bin conseils et vous aider à monter des dossiers éventuellement. 
Je vous souhaite bon courage 
Mais je ne doute pas que vous aller bien y arriver 
🌺


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Octobre 2022)

Prenez rendez vous avec un assistant social. Vous pourrez exposer votre problématique et il saura vous aiguiller au mieux. 
Vous pouvez aussi envisager de changer de profession. Il y a de la demande en ce moment. 
Ou partir en formation à votre arrivée dans votre nouvelle ville de résidence.
Bon courage et bonne chance pour la suite. Il existe toujours des solutions.


----------



## B29 (14 Octobre 2022)

Personnellement, j'aurai commencé dès maintenant par téléphoner aux différents services pour l'attribution de logements dans les villes que vous avez citées (liste d'attente, critères....)
Il faut aussi vous renseigner si il y a du travail pour les assistantes maternelles auprès des mairies.
Vous pouvez peut-être voir une assistante sociale qui pourra vous aider dans toutes ces démarches.

Une nouvelle vie s'offre à vous et à votre fils, j'espère de tout cœur que celle-ci soit plus joyeuse pour vous.
Tenez-nous au courant.
Bon courage


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

Pour en revenir au cas que j'exposais de la maman solo avec ses 2 enfants dont un handicapé en fauteuil.
Elle a vu 4 assistantes sociales, a écrit et a rencontré les maires de 10 communes, a écrit et rencontré le député de notre région, a déposé un dossier Dalo, avait des certificats médicaux de médecins, grands professeurs, spécialistes qui attestaient de l'état de santé de son fils et qu'un logement devenait urgent car balloter l'enfant en fauteuil chez Pierre Paul Jacques c'était devenu impossible...
Elle a quand même attendu 2 ans... Et pourtant, des logements sociaux qui se construisent par chez nous il y en a à la pelle...
Donc commencez des démarches dès maintenant. Mais encore faudrait-il savoir où ira votre fils.


----------



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

Vous êtes actuellement en location ? 
Pas de possibilité d'acheter un appartement ? 
C'est ce que j'avais fait. 
Si vos employeurs acceptent de vous licencier vous aurez des droits aux chômage. 
Je pense que c'est une bonne idée de prendre rdv avec une assistante sociale et aussi de réfléchir à trouver un autre métier, le temps de trouver un logement adapté au métier d'am.
Votre fils pourra faire des études, il sera aidé par une bourse et si il n'a pas de frais de nourriture et de logement, ce sera bien suffisant, sinon,  il pourra faire un petit job, beaucoup le font. 
Vous n'êtes pas la seule à vivre ce genre de situation, vous y arriverez, même si ça vous semble insurmontable. 
Ne plus vivre dans la crainte d'un mari compliqué, vous redonnera de la force


----------



## jacola (14 Octobre 2022)

*Non, nous avons acheté une maison, il y a encore 7 ans à payer. Je ne peux pas assumer les traites toute seule.*


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Octobre 2022)

Alors si vous êtes propriétaire pas sûr que vous ayez droit à l'attribution d'un logement social. 
Seul un assistant social pourra valablement vous renseigner.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Je ne veux pas jouer les oiseaux de mauvaises augures mais en ce qui concerne votre fils mais rien ne vous garanti que  votre fils sera pris l année prochaine a l université. Je prend l exemple de ma fille qui après avoir obtenu sa licence de psychologie en mai et qui a fait 14 demande de master eh ben totale elle se retrouve comme des centaines d edutians sur le " carreaux " car elle a été accepter nul part je prend l exemple de Lyon ou il y avait quasi 1000 demandes pour seulement un peu + de 40 places 

J habite en HLM est cela ne m empêche absolument pas de travailler et d avoir de la demande et des contrats
Je pense que dans un premier temps dans votre nouvelle ville vous aurez droit au chômage.pour le moment garder vos contrats actuelle tant que vous en savez pas plus sur votre projet perso je dirais rien aux PE dans l immédiat

Comme les collègues vous le dise rapprocher vous de suite vers une assistante sociale qui pourra vous conseillez et aidé et peu être pourquoi pas oui changer de métier c est a méditer 😉

Du faite de votre séparation votre fils aura peu être droit aux bourses d étude


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Octobre 2022)

bonjour, ne parlais aux parents que de votre divorce et le signalé à la pmi ,pour ce qui est de la demande de logement, ca va pas se faire du jour au lendemain certains attendent + de 10 ans donc bon! 

même si on vous attribue un logement, ca ce fera pas du jour au lendemain il y aura un courrier qui vous dira qu'ils vous ont un appart mais ça prendra minimum 3 mois ,quand vous recevrez ce courrier,là vous pourrez en parler aux parents et allez savoir!!! peut être qu'il y aura des entrées en école donc licenciement d'ici là


----------



## Griselda (14 Octobre 2022)

Bon tout a été dit.
Je rejoins mes collègues, le mieux est de commencer par aller voir un Assistant Social pour voir comment on peut vous aider.
Peut être que travailler en MAM pourrait aussi être une solution si le logement n'est pas assez grand pour accueillir 4 enfants.
Ce qui est certain c'est que tu emploies des mots comme "ingérable" et "crises" ce qui veut dire qu'il est vraiment temps de prendre une décision pour toi, pour ton fils, pour tes accueillis car comment travailler sereinement dans cette situation, pourtant les enfants sont des éponges et perçoivent certainement que Nounou n'est pas "dans son assiette".

Je te souhaite beaucoup de courage.
Reviens ici nous dire comment ça se passe. Quelles sont les solutions que tu as trouvé.


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Octobre 2022)

Griselda a dit: 


> Peut être que travailler en MAM pourrait aussi être une solution si le logement n'est pas assez grand pour accueillir 4 enfants.


il me semble sauf erreur de ma part, que la pmi se base sur le logement pour attribuer le nombre d'enfant non? c'est ce que m'avait dit une assistante sociale il y a longtemps .


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Octobre 2022)

jacola a dit: 


> *Non, nous avons acheté une maison, il y a encore 7 ans à payer. Je ne peux pas assumer les traites toute seule.*


avez vous appelé la caf pour une simulation quand aux aides pour le logement? parceque si votre mari quitte la maison la caf va se basé sur vos revenue uniquement et en tant qu'assmat ils tiennent compte de notre déclaration d'impot sur la base annuelle


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

@nanny mcfee
Et ça changera quoi qu'ils se basent uniquement sur les revenus de Madame ? 
Des aides, genre APL elle pourra en demander en tant que locataire, mais pas si elle est propriétaire.


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Octobre 2022)

pour l'aide au logement ca lui fera moins de traite à payé


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

@nanny mcfee 
Il y a bien longtemps qu'il n'y a plus d'APL pour les accédants à la propriété.
Maintenant c'est uniquement pour les locataires.


----------



## nanny mcfee (14 Octobre 2022)

ah bon? je savais pas ben mince alors!!! ma soeur il y a longtemps suite à son divorce en avait bénéficiée c'est grâce à ça qu'elle a pue gardé sa maison


----------



## assmatzam (14 Octobre 2022)

J'étais dans un logement HLM avec mon conjoint et nos 2 enfants fille et garçon
Nous avions un 2 pièces 
Je n'étais pas AM à l'époque 
Ils nous a fallu attendre 2 ans pour avoir un 3 pièces 
Le 4 pièces nous à été refusé 
J'ai fait ma demande lorsque je suis tombée enceinte de notre fils 
Et nous avons déménagé à ses 18 mois 

Il a fallu ensuite 10 ans d'attente pour avoir un 4 pièces dans la même résidence 
Et nous avons réussi car mes enfants âgés de 11 ans et 18 ans partagés la même chambre et que je gardais 3 enfants 

Ce qui a fait avancer notre dossier c'est le contexte familial que mon conjoint travaille la nuit et surtout notre bataille ou je devrais dire acharnement auprès de la mairie chaque jour pour relancer notre dossier 

Donc je ne veux pas vous faire peur mais ça risque d'être très compliqué pour vous au vue de la situation 

Après le nombre de logements sociaux disponibles varient selon les communes


----------



## Griselda (14 Octobre 2022)

Non l'Agrément en MAM est spécifique à l'AM ET à la MAM, le nombre d'accueillis dépendra donc de la capacité de l'AM (qui a déjà prouvé qu'elle savait faire avec 4 puisqu'elle elle a déjà cet Agrément pour 4) ET de l'Agencement de la MAM en question. Dans ce cas l'AM peut vivre dans un T2 que ça n'impactera pas son Agrément puisqu'elle n'accueillerait pas dans le T2: logique.

Après, faut il avoir envie de travailler à plusieurs. Il faut aussi s'attendre à devoir allouer environ l'équivalent d'un contrat à temps plein pour payer les frais de la MAM.

Mais ça peut être une idée, quitte à changer de travail, d'utiliser ses compétences mais simplement autrement...


----------



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

si ta maison est en partie payée, tu peux espérer un apport personnel suffisant pour acheter une appartement, va voir des banques pour faire une simulation, avec tes salaires actuels, c'est ce que j'avais fait.
Pour les MAM, l'agrément est pour la MAM dans laquelle on entre, on ne peut pas utiliser cet agrément pour une autre MAM et notre logement ne compte pas


----------



## booboo (14 Octobre 2022)

Alors non il y a encore des APL pour ceux qui accèdent à la propriété (ou alors je suis privilégiée  )


----------



## Nanou91 (14 Octobre 2022)

@booboo 
*Peut-on bénéficier de l’APL propriétaire en 2022 ?* Si vous remboursez un emprunt pour votre résidence principale, il est possible de bénéficier de l’APL dans de rares cas :


Vous devez avoir signé un prêt conventionné pour l’achat du logement *avant le 1er janvier 2020*
Le logement doit être ancien *ET* situé en zone 3 (
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris
)
*Les prêts conventionnés signés à partir du 1er janvier 2020 ne permettent plus de bénéficier de l’APL*


----------



## booboo (14 Octobre 2022)

Il va falloir passer par la vente des biens en commun ; 
Si un des deux veux rester dans la maison, il doit racheter la "part" de l'autre.
Prenez un avocat, vous pouvez avoir droit à l'aide juridictionnelle pour vous aider à le rémunérer (et même ne rien devoir payer de votre poche).
Effectivement, vous pouvez aussi prendre rendez vous avec une assistante sociale : j'y ai eu recours, elle a été d'une grande écoute mais malheureusement pas d'une grande aide.


----------



## nounouflo (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour
je suis propriétaire et je bénéficie d’une petite Apl depuis peu .
A la caf on m’a expliqué que ce n´est pas le même calcul pour les propriétaires et les locataires.
Ne pas hésiter à faire là demande. Je précise je suis seule et j’ai à charge un enfant Et dans mon ancien boulot je n’y avais pas droit.


----------



## MeliMelo (14 Octobre 2022)

Normalement si vous avez acheté le bien en commun moit-moit, vous aurez le droit à la moitié du bien si monsieur veut bien racheter votre part. Idem si vous avez des économies en commun et que vous êtes mariés, vous récupérerez la moitié (sauf rares cas comme héritage). Ou alors revendre votre bien. Il faudra voir cela avec un notaire. Mais ça pourrait vous faire un petit pécule, surtout s'il ne vous reste "que" 7 ans à payer, après remboursement des dettes, vous aurez un peu de côté. Donc pas trop sûr que vous pourriez bénéficier d'un HLM. A voir avec une assistante sociale. Vous pouvez aussi travailler au domicile des parents ou en MAM, en attendant de vous retourner. Peut-être que votre fils pourra bénéficier, des bourses, des APL et d'une cité U, donc presque plus rien à payer pour lui, et vous serez plus libre de choisir l'appart que vous souhaitez pour votre travail par la suite. Nous étions presque à la rue à une période avec mon mari à cause des délais administratifs entre deux achats de maisons, du coup nous avons vécu 3 mois dans un gîte, c'était un environnement superbe pour un loyer identique voire moins cher que dans le privé, avec l'avantage qu'il n'y a pas toutes les contraintes d'un loyer normal avec fiches de salaires, caution etc. Ça peut être une piste à envisager, le temps de vous retourner.


----------



## jacola (14 Octobre 2022)

Merci infiniment de prendre le temps de me répondre. Grâce à vous j'ai plusieurs pistes à explorer. 
L'assistante sociale (dès que je suis en congés, je prends rendez-vous). 
Après la vente de la maison, je ne pensais pas que je toucherais de l'argent (puisqu'elle n'est pas fini de payer). 
Et puis cette piste que je n'avais même pas envisagé (travailler au domicile des parents) me redonne de l'espoir.Merci mille fois, j'en ai les larmes aux yeux de vous lire. MERCI;


----------



## liline17 (14 Octobre 2022)

tu pensais que puisque tu n'avais pas fini de payer, la banque prenait tous? 
Non, en fait au moment de la vente, le notaire paiera à la banque ce qui reste à rembourser, la reste sera partagé entre ton mari et toi.
Tu peux demander une pension alimentaire pour ton fils puisqu'il est encore dépendant de ses parents, tu peux aussi, si ton mari gagne mieux sa vie que toi, obtenir une pension compensatoire de salaire, soit un somme chaque mois à vie, soit une somme forfaitaire qui ne sera donné qu'une fois.
C'est ce que j'avais demandé à mon mari, du coup au moment de la vente, il m'a donné une grosse somme d'argent sur sa part, cela m'a permis d'acheter un appartement. Ensuite, il me versait une pension alimentaire pour notre fils, c'est tout.


----------



## Catie6432 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bien sûr si vous vendez votre maison vous solderez votre prêt à la banque et si vous êtes mariés sous le régime de la communauté de biens vous et votre ex mari vous partagerez la somme restante. Il ne vous reste que 7 ans de crédit donc vous avez déjà remboursé la plus grosse partie de votre emprunt. A moins que votre futur ex mari souhaite rester vivre dans votre maison et ne vous rachète votre part. Par.contre tout ceci va prendre du temps même si un divorce par consentement mutuel d bénéficie d'une procédure simplifiée.


----------



## pommedamour26 (14 Octobre 2022)

bonjour 

Dans ma région impossible d'avoir un logement social et pourquoi voulez vous prévenir vos employeurs de votre situation alors que pour le moment vous ne savez pas ou vous allez habiter .
moi je serais vous j'attendrais de voir quel style de logement vous aurez puis c'est comme un déménagement vous pouvez continuer à travailler avec vos contrats si vous ne changez pas de région moi j'ai prévenu que je déménageais et du coup quand j'étais dans mon nouveau logement la puéricultrice est venue pour valider le logement 
Avec les années on sait comment doit être le logement pour être conforme à la visite de pmi et du coup continuer à travailler sans pb en attendant la visite de la puéricultrice pour la validation 
Même un privé ne vous donnera pas de logement si vous ne travaillez pas ce n'est pas parce que vous vous séparez que votre activité cesse sinon vous allez vivre de quoi en attendant?? 
Vous n'allez pas quitter votre foyer du jour au lendemain vous allez prévoir d'avoir un logement pour vous et votre fils et en fonction de l'espace vous déciderez si vous pouvez garder tous vos contrats en attendant la visite de la PMI car si vous n'avez pas de place pour travailler avec 4 enfants forcément la PMI baissera votre agrément mais ne vous enlèvera pas votre agrément si vous pouvez démontrer qu'il y a assez de place pour accueillir des enfants moi dans la chambre de mes enfants il y a des lits bb ça ne pose pas de soucis façon ne sont pas là la journée donc je peux me servir de leur chambre 
Commencer par vous renseigner pour avoir un logement ou vous verrez déjà comment faire pour continuer de travailler ou non mais ça risque d'être compliqué sans activité .
Bon courage à vous


----------



## pommedamour26 (14 Octobre 2022)

Puis un divorce c'est assez long et surtout si vous avez des biens en commun donc vous n'allez pas forcément quitter votre maison dans l'immédiat vous avez pris la décision de vous séparer mais ce sera assez long avant qu'il y ait le jugement donc va falloir prendre votre mal en patience je pense malheureusement en France la justice n'est pas très rapide 
En tous cas je vous souhaite plein de courage pour cette nouvelle vie


----------



## nounoucat1 (14 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir à Caen pour les étudiants il est parfois difficile de trouver un logement à un prix qui leur convient. Pour un changement de vie comme vous l'envisagez il faudrait trouver un travail a extérieur pour un an ou deux, dans un logement social il faut demander le nombre de chambres qui correspond au nombre de personnes du foyer.ça sera difficile de trouver travail et logement en même temps dans une nouvelle ville?! Et être au chômage complique la recherche de logement.


----------

